

Connect.me Opens up for Invitations, Reserve your Name now - kevruger
http://cxt.me/gID09w

======
kevruger
Not sure exactly what this company/service will do, but I read about it a few
times today on various sites and twitter. Anyone have any info or background
about connect.me?

~~~
brewin
Here's a bit more info: <http://www.equalsdrummond.name/?p=418>

------
diwup
Keeps telling me _nickname is too short (at least 3 characters)_ and won't let
me sign up. Anyone has the same problem?

